# Dexter's First Halloween



## rsanz (May 15, 2009)

Hey everybody. Just thought we'd share Dexter's first Halloween with you. It was a fun night of World Series baseball on TV, pumpkin carving, annointing, and bathing. Enjoy! 









_The Pumpkins - the one on the right is supposed to be Dexter. My fiance carved it.  I carved the one on the left._









_Closeup of my pumpkin. It turned out pretty well for just using a kitchen knife! Mwahahaha..._









_Here's our boy Dexter checkin' out our pumpkins._









_More investigating._









_We think he liked the "hedgehog" jack-o-lantern better. He wouldn't take his eyes off of it._









_Still mesmerized by the hedgie pumpkin._









_We gave him a little bit of pumpkin as a festive treat. Don't worry, it was canned pumpkin without additives or spices._









_We think he liked it..._









_Putting pumpkin froth all over yourself calls for bathtime._









_Bubbles!_









_Rinse cycle._

That's it! Hope you enjoyed those shots. Happy Halloween, everyone! :twisted: :mrgreen:


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow your pumpkins are amazing  

And obviously Dexter is just too cute. I love the annointing one.


----------



## Mimosa (Aug 2, 2009)

Those pumpkins turned out great ! 

Cute pictures with the pumpkin all over him and in the bath.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well it looks like Dexter had a grand time! He is just precious!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw look at the messy pumpkin face! 

Doing a hedgehog pumpkin was a really great idea! Both the pumpkins turned out great.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Adorable pictures.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

What a great set of pictures! Looks like it was fun.


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

How CUTE is that hedgehog pumpkin! What a smart idea!  
And of course, Dexter is absolutely adorable and looks like he had lots of fun.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Those are some great pics


----------



## Marieke (Oct 29, 2009)

Cute pics! 
I like the hedgehog pumpkin!


----------

